# Brand spankin' new TDi S-Line.



## TDiJim (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello all. Again!

Joined the forum 6 years ago when we got our first TDi. It was Ibis (pronounced 'ibbis' or 'ayebis' ?)White. Paid £27000 for it brand new. 5 years 8 months later it still would seem to be worth about £14500 - £15000 depending on which car valuators you use! Not bad.

So off to Carlisle Audi and, to cut a long story short, a tasty deal was done on a brand new S-Line TDi in Ibis White!

Not sure if we're getting one from UK stock or if we'll have to wait for a built one. Will find out soon.

I'll keep you posted...

Jimmy


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Congratulations, hope you don't have too long a wait.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Big congrats on your new car, take it you have had a test drive before ordering because the new diesel models are fwd only remember. Surprising how much less traction you notice when driven back to back to a Quattro especially on damp roads.


----------



## TDiJim (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's an interesting twist.

Yesterday (15th Feb) the dealer called me to say they had got us a car! My initial reaction puzzled him a bit as I wasn't too delighted. Confused?

We want to sell our own car first and had expected it to be a couple of months before we had to do that - so we'll have to get a move on with that! (Car is on Autotrader now). But that really isn't the problem. Because we were expecting it to be a while we had assumed it would be a 15 registration. They'll be getting the car into their stock this week and are wanting to register it as a 64 plate straight away! Now, where do we stand on this one?

We want a 15 plate, for obvious reasons, and they want to bump their sales figures up for February, for obvious reasons. They have mentioned that they would up the offer on our car if we were trading it in to compensate. That's of little consequence to us if we're selling our car privately. Tricky one. We were definitely lead to believe it would be a while before they got the car, so are we wrong to ask them to wait a couple of weeks to register it as a 15 plate?

Help!

Jimmy


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Absolutely not! Coming from the 'Trade' myself, I can confirm that dealers are bonused quarterly. Quarter 1 would be Jan through March. The only reason I can think of is that they may have someone for your p/x lined up, or for purely egotistical reasons to bump up their Feb sales tally in Group.


----------



## TDiJim (Jun 20, 2009)

SpudZ said:


> Absolutely not! Coming from the 'Trade' myself, I can confirm that dealers are bonused quarterly. Quarter 1 would be Jan through March. The only reason I can think of is that they may have someone for your p/x lined up, or for purely egotistical reasons to bump up their Feb sales tally in Group.


Thanks SpudZ! That's great news! I'll be talking to them today - it's nice to have some back up!

Jimmy


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes, if it's not overall quarterly targets then it will likely be monthly sales targets for individual sales people.

Whatever 'extra' they offer on your current car, which you're not trading anyway, will be less than the bonus.

Remember that you are the customer so tell them what you want.


----------



## TDiJim (Jun 20, 2009)

brittan said:


> Yes, if it's not overall quarterly targets then it will likely be monthly sales targets for individual sales people.
> 
> Whatever 'extra' they offer on your current car, which you're not trading anyway, will be less than the bonus.
> 
> Remember that you are the customer so tell them what you want.


Thanks brittan! Now, with renewed confidence, I'll just get them told!

Our current car is obviously very much up for grabs. I'll put an advert in the For Sale bit shortly. It's an absolute beaut! So look out for it.

Jimmy


----------



## TDiJim (Jun 20, 2009)

Advert is here:
viewtopic.php?f=41&t=914737&p=5467897#p5467897

Jimmy


----------



## TDiJim (Jun 20, 2009)

Call from Audi Carlisle saying they would have rather registered it as a 46 but are quite happy to wait and register it in March as a 15.

RESULT!

Thanks again for your help and advice. I'll pop some pictures of it on here when we get it.

Jimmy


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Good result Jimmy!



TDiJim said:


> Call from Audi Carlisle saying they would have rather registered it as a 64 . . . .
> 
> Jimmy


They were still trying to make you feel awkward about not doing what they wanted though.


----------



## TDiJim (Jun 20, 2009)

Our old car is sold!

Could have sold it about three times yesterday. Full asking price achieved. On the market for two days only!

Excellent!

Jimmy


----------



## bash (Feb 15, 2015)

Excellent result I sold my 2007 TT back in 2010 no trouble at all. They are always going to be desirable. Hope I get the same result on my RR Evoque next month.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

As a "Yank", I don't understand the issue of having it registered as a certain "plate". Is there something special about the number 15? I'm not trying to be snarky. I genuinely am curious about how this makes a difference.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

MoreGooderTT said:


> As a "Yank", I don't understand the issue of having it registered as a certain "plate". Is there something special about the number 15? I'm not trying to be snarky. I genuinely am curious about how this makes a difference.


Think it's a psychological thing, when buying second had a newer registration gives the impression the car is newer, even if there's only a few weeks in it


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Since 1963 UK vehicle registration plates have included an 'age identifier character'. It started with a letter prefix which advanced one letter of the alphabet per year. Initially this was the calendar year but it soon changed to September to August to suit car dealers. Then it moved to a letter suffix and from 2001 we have a system where two age identifiers are issued per year as numbers.

For this year the number 15 applies to vehicles registered between 01 March and 31 August and the number 65 for vehicles registered between 01 September and 28 Feb 2016.

Hence the age of your car is immediately visible to your neighbours and if you're driving a car with a 15 plate on 01 March then it's obviously a new one. I'm sure you realise the importance of that! 

On used cars the age indicator has some impact on resale value. For instance a car on a 65 plate may be worth a few hundred pounds more than an identical car on a 15 plate even though there could be just a few days between their dates of first registration. 
There can be a similar different between identical cars, both on 65 plates where one is registered in 2015 and the other in 2016.


----------



## philgage78 (Nov 28, 2014)

I wanted to wait for the 15 plate but ended up getting the car early in February.
After about 4 minutes you won't care what plate is on it and when 1st March arrives and the 15 plate is out....you still won't care what plate is on it!
Gotta shoot off, i'm trying to sort out a private plate for my wife


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

TDiJim said:


> Our old car is sold!
> 
> Could have sold it about three times yesterday. Full asking price achieved. On the market for two days only!
> 
> ...


I wish I could say the same. My 1.8TFSI is in excellent condition with just 14,000 miles on the clock as has an extended warranty but I am curretly struggling to sell it here in Guernsey. Perhaps you could point your disappointed customers in my direction and as we have family in Carlisle I would be quite happy to drive it up as part of the deal!! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

philgage78 said:


> I wanted to wait for the 15 plate but ended up getting the car early in February.
> After about 4 minutes you won't care what plate is on it and when 1st March arrives and the 15 plate is out....you still won't care what plate is on it!
> Gotta shoot off, i'm trying to sort out a private plate for my wife


No such worries for me, not that the car is coming before March, but I can simply transfer my existing four digit number (no horrible letters) on to my new car!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

brittan said:


> Since 1963 UK vehicle registration plates have included an 'age identifier character'. It started with a letter prefix which advanced one letter of the alphabet per year. Initially this was the calendar year but it soon changed to September to August to suit car dealers. Then it moved to a letter suffix and from 2001 we have a system where two age identifiers are issued per year as numbers.
> 
> For this year the number 15 applies to vehicles registered between 01 March and 31 August and the number 65 for vehicles registered between 01 September and 28 Feb 2016.
> 
> ...


IC. Thanks for explaining this. Complicated though, eh?


----------

